# 하나이다 and 하시나이다.



## Girls' Generation

How to use this present : 하나이다 and 하시나이다 correctly 

감사합니다!


----------



## Kross

Hello, GG

I think you need to narrow down the meanings of your examples. It would be better if you could give us some examples. As it is, it is not clear what they mean.


----------



## Girls' Generation

죄송합니다..  (for my mistake)

I just trying to learn about The Korean Speech Level '하소서체'. So.. about this word (maybe syllables) 하나이다 and 하시나이다, Can i use in conversation or writing it like : (Example), 사랑하나이다 or 좋아하시나이다 

*Sorry for my poor English.


----------



## Kross

Girls' Generation said:


> Can i use in conversation or writing it like : (Example), 사랑하나이다 or 좋아하시나이다



GG, can you describe more about when you'd like to use those expressions? 

I am having a hard time finding a good situation to use those expressions. If I remember correctly, I have never used them throughout my entire life so far.


----------



## Girls' Generation

Me too, I've never use it before in my life, maybe because of my deep interest to learn for 한국어 until proficient. I think my question is not good.

미안합니다..


----------



## Rance

It's rarely used style in modern times(there is no king!), but it's actually most used style in Bible, prayers translated in Korean.

주님, 저희를 불쌍히 *여기소서*. 저희는 주님께 죄를 *지었나이다*. 주님, 저희에게 자비를 *베푸소서*.



평서법
~하나이다의문법
~하나이까?명령법
~하소서.회상법
~라(아) 하더이다.



Also 미안합니다 in 하소서체 would be 송구스럽사옵나이다.


----------



## Girls' Generation

안녕하십니까 

Rance씨 감사합니다!, if you have more to share about 하소서체 (like phrases or others) feel free to share it again next time (everybody are welcome).

모두 고맙습니다 

 : *I'm so sorry for my poor 영어. ㅠ


----------



## Rance

It's also common practice to add 선어말어미 like -*시*-, -*사*-, -*나*-, -*옵*- which are also used to show respect as well.

For example:

명을 내리소서.
명을 내리*옵*소서.
명을 내리*시옵*소서.

아뢰나이다.
아뢰*옵*나이다.

있나이다.
있*옵*나이다.
있*사옵*나이다.

For more examples, Bible and Christian prayers translated in Korean or historical dramas would be good sources to look for.


----------

